# I Love my job, Furniture Maker



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

It's refreshing to see a woman in the woodworking or furniture making profession. This one is quite a woodworker and then some....


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's another young lady that is real good


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Turning scares me ....*

More than anything else in woodworking, I find turning the scariest.
I don't have much experience for that very reason, but what I did do was not fun. After a few "catches" I decided it wasn't for me. There's a whole lot more to it than jamming a tool into some chunk of spinning wood as I found out. However, I really appreciate those who can do it!
There's a few parts on this video where I just cringed, but nothing bad happened. Those are some really large pieces she's made and roughing them out was the scariest.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

A lathe was the fist tool I owned so I used it a lot, I had a Delta 12x36 and turned tons of stuff on it. Aromatic cedar was about the cheapest wood besides pine and I turned a lot of stuff with cedar, but it was before the internet and safety rules never used a dust mask, and to this day the smell of cedar about gags me


A couple years ago I updated to a Grizzly 22x42, man that is a nice lathe smooth as silk to run and yeah roughing big bowls is a little nerve wracking, she is using sopping wet green wood, it cuts much easier then the stuff I use, 99% of the turnings I do are pieces built up from laminating them, if yo do them right they really look cool, glued up Baltic Birch looks pretty neat


And the new carbide scrapers they have saves a lot of time sharpening, but shear cutting makes a better finish, at least less sanding and fewer catches 



One thing about using dried wood on this new machine is, it has a 3 hp motor on it and you can really remove stock fast, but the shavings are so hot coming off you have stop cutting more often


Back when I was working full time my hands were so calloused heat never really bothered them, since I retired I have become a wimp LOL


----------

